# ارسم برفيل لأى شىء وعلى أى مسافات وبأى بيانات متاحه (فيديو) ببلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش



## hosh123 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أعضاء منتدانا الرائع 
كل عام وانتم بصحه وبسعاده 
كنت قد وعدتكم منذ فترة برفع المعادله الخاصه برسم الروفيل وهى بعنوان

CREATE AND DREW PROFILE 

ولله الحمد تم رفع المعادلة والتى نستطيع من خلالها رسم بروفيل لأى شىء (( خط صرف – خط مياة – طريق....الخ ))

وبأى بيانات متاحه لنا سواء كانت إحداثيات X , Y , Z 

أو إذا كانت بيانات عبارة عن STATION AND ELEVATION 

ويتم رسم البروفيل على أى مسافات (( محطات )) بدون ان ترتبط بمسافات محددة

وذلك كله 
ببلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش
وفى ملف اكسيل واحد بس .... بخطوات سهله وبسيطة جداااااااااااااااااا
ومن مميزات المعادله ::
1.	انها لا تحتاج الى ان يتم الرفع (( النقاط او المحطات )) بشكل منتظم أى على مسافات منتظمه كل 20 م أو 25 م فيمكنكم إدخال أى بيانات بإى مسافات وسيتم من خلالها رسم البروفيل.
2.	يمكنكم استخدامها فى مجالات أخرى كما سترون فى شرح المعادلة.
3.	تتميز بسهوله إدخال وإخراج البيانات وبأى شكل مطلوب.
4.	يستخدم في رسم البروفيل على الأوتوكاد ليسب بسيط جدا ويعطى شكل ونتيجه رائعة.
5.  ببلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش .

أود أن أذكر أن الليسب المستخدم فى الشرح هو الليسب الذى رفعه لنا الأخ الكريم عبد الباقى الأمين جزاه الله خيراً

وكى لا أطيل عليكم أكثر من ذلك أترككم مع الشرح وإذا ما وجد أى استفسار فأنا بإذن الله موجود يومياً وسأجيب على الأستفسارات ومنتظر منكم الأقتراحات التى يمكن أن تساعد فى تطوير المعادلة .

وسيتم رفع الاصدار الأحداث للمعادلة قريباً بإذن الله ...

والمعادلة بإسم :::
CREATE AND DREW PROFILE 
على الرابط المعتاد :::
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html?sId=Xq4B78JPFLQ6LiRO
ولا تنسوا تقييم الموضوع ..

​


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى هشام وجزاك الله كل الخير 
لدى سؤال عن معادلة القطاع العرضى هل بالامكان تصميم معادلة للقطاع العرضى شاملة كل البيانات وليس الاكتفاء فقط برسم مناسيب الارض الطبيعية والتصميمية بمعنى كافة البيانات .


----------



## hosh123 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
قصدك الميول الجانبيه مثلا 
ام ماذا بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قصدك الميول الجانبيه مثلا
> ام ماذا بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟



وعليك السلام 
مااقصدة هو ان يكون شكل القطاع العرضى كامل بجميع البيانات اى تكون هناك خانة لمناسيب الارض الطبيعية وخانة للمناسيب التصميمية وخانة لمساحة القطاع وخانة لعمق الحفر وارتفاع الردم .


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مثل هذا الشكل المرفق.


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## ROUDS (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس هشام واتمني ان يكون هناك موضوع واحد يشمل جميع المعادلات
واتمني من الساده المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع الذي يشمل جميع مواضيع مهندس هشام
فهي مواضيع بحق مفيدة جدا نفعتني شخصيا في عملي ووفرت علي وقت ومجهود 
خاصة ملف ادخال الارض الطبيعية للايرث وورك وملف القطاعات العرضية وملفات اخري اعدها لي المهندس هشام ربنا يجزيه عنا كل خير


----------



## garary (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اضم صوتى الى صوت المهندس اشرف بأن يتم تثبيت جميع مواضيع المهندس هشام لانها مفيدة جدا وسبق ان ناديت بذلك


----------



## عصام والى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

والله ياهندسه الله ينور بس كنت عايز اعرف حاجه ده للبروفيل الطولى اما خط مياه او صرف او طريق. ممكن بروفيل عرضى اى كروس سكشن يبين عليه الارض الطبيعيه والتصميمى .وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم عصام والى أدخل على الرابط ده وهتلاقى اللى انت عايز وأكتر كمان 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229233.html
ولو محتاج اى تعديل انا تحت امرك
أخى الكريم الحاج فوزى البنا تشرفت بمرورك الكريم على موضوعى المتواضع وأرجو منك ابداء رأيك فى باقى معادلاتى فى الموضوعات الأخرى


----------



## odwan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## hosh123 (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة اللى جربوا المعادله ياريت يقولوا لى ايه الأخبار ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## نجوان ايشوع داؤد (5 يناير 2011)

ok


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يناير 2011)

والله يا هندسة 10/10 الدرجة النهائية الي مافيش بعدها 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## elfaki (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً
و أضم صوتى إلى أصوات الإخوة المهندسين الذين نادوا بتثبيت جميع مواضيع المهندس هشام.


----------



## عزت محروس (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## رعد اسحق (8 يناير 2011)

لدي مشكلة وهي عندما يطلب مني ادخال الدوتم واكتبها كما موجوده يظهر لي هذا الخطا
error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT ارجو المساعده واشكركم على هذا العمل الممتاز والذي نحتاحه كثبرا في عملتا


----------



## hosh123 (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخى رعد أنا مرفق لك نسخه أخرى من الليسب جربها ولو حدثت نفس المشكله مرة أخرى أرجو منك إخبارى ..
منتظر ردك ....


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس منتظرين الاصدار الثانى

امتى يجى


----------



## رعد اسحق (9 يناير 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أولا احب ان اشكرك من كل قلبي لاهتمامك في حل المشكلة واود ان ابين لك اني استخدمت الليسب في المرفقات وللاسف حدث نفس الخطا وارجو ان توضح لي وللاخوه ما المقصود في الداتم وهل هو المكان الذي يحدد في لوحة الاوتوكاد لبداية رسم البرفايل حيث اني ادخلت البيانات وكان اول محطة تبدا بالصفر والمناسيب تتراوح بين 6.10 و6.7 وكان الداتم الذي اختاره البرنامج هو -4و0 فهل هناك خطا ان يظهر في السالب اسأل من الله لك التوفيق


----------



## hosh123 (9 يناير 2011)

رعد اسحق قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أولا احب ان اشكرك من كل قلبي لاهتمامك في حل المشكلة واود ان ابين لك اني استخدمت الليسب في المرفقات وللاسف حدث نفس الخطا وارجو ان توضح لي وللاخوه ما المقصود في الداتم وهل هو المكان الذي يحدد في لوحة الاوتوكاد لبداية رسم البرفايل حيث اني ادخلت البيانات وكان اول محطة تبدا بالصفر والمناسيب تتراوح بين 6.10 و6.7 وكان الداتم الذي اختاره البرنامج هو -4و0 فهل هناك خطا ان يظهر في السالب اسأل من الله لك التوفيق



السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
الداتم هو النقطه التى يبتدأمنها رسم البروفيل على الأوتوكاد وهى نقطه تلاقى الخط الأخضر الموجود تحت كلمه الدايتم فى الرسم مع الخط الرأسى الموجود عليه الترقيم والذى يمثل أول محطه..
أما بخصوص حساب الدايتم فى المعادله فهو يأخذ أقل منسوب فى الأرض الطبيعيه وينزل منه 10 متر تقريبا ولقد جربت المعادله بوضع ديتم 0,-40 وقامت برسم البروفيل بشكل طبيعى ..
على العموم انا ارجو منك ارسال الملف الذى تعمل عليه لإجربه وارد عليك بشكل أوفى وأوضح ..


----------



## رعد اسحق (9 يناير 2011)

*الاخ العزيز hosh123 نصبت برنامج اوتوكاد 2004 وعمل الليسب بالتمام والكمال وانا اشكرك مرة ثاتية واذا ممكن تعديل الليسب ليعمل مع اوتوكاد 2007 ومع الشكر للاخ عبد الباقي الامين*​


----------



## رعد اسحق (9 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز hosh123 نصبت برنامج اوتوكاد 2004 وعمل الليسب بالتمام والكمال وانا اشكرك مرة ثاتية واذا ممكن تعديل الليسب ليعمل مع اوتوكاد 2007 ومع الشكر للاخ عبد الباقي الامين


----------



## hosh123 (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخى رعد انا جربت الليسب على اوتوكاد 2006 و 2008 و 2009 وشغال عليهم كلهم فأكيد ممكن يشتغل على 2007 بس هل أنت كنت واضع الليسب فى ملف ال support بتاع الأوتوكاد ولا موجود فى ملف أخر .. 
لأنه ممكن يكون هو ده السبب..؟؟؟؟
وعلى العموم اذا واجهتك أى مشكله تانية لا قدر الله بلغنى على طول ....


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يناير 2011)

اخواني الكرام الليسب يعمل علي جميع الاصدارات وفي اي مكان ممكن يكون الاتوكاد عنده في شي نصب اتوكاد 2009 ممتاز


----------



## رعد اسحق (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا والله كنت محتاج هذا الليسب لاني استخدم الاند بس هذا البروفايل اسرع وكل ما استفيد من البرنامج ادعو لك بكمال الصحة والتوفيق والرحمة في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## sosohoho (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومن مثلك وشكرا على المجهود ششششششششششكرا لك^_^


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخى هشام والاذن مفتوح لكل مطور


----------



## omar shebl (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم
إستفسار يظهر عندي أمتداد ورقة الإكسيل .xlsx فلا يفتح ورقة المعادلة 
علما أني أستخدم أوفيس 2003


----------



## hussie_am (23 يناير 2011)

الله عليك يا استاذ ممكن شرح بسيط لبرنامج اسمه 12d model


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (23 يناير 2011)

xlsx امتداد لأكسيل 2007 اما xls فهو امتداد 2003
لو انت عايز تفتح الملف امامك حل من 2 
الأول انك تسطب اكسيل 2007
اما الحل الثانى ففى المرفقات برنامج صغير جدا سطبه وبعدين روح على ملف الأكسيل بتاع المعادله وأعمل كليك يمين هتلاقى حاجه جديدة ظهرت لك أسمها properties plus
اضغط عليها وغير الامتداد فى المربع الاول من ناحيه اليمين الى xls
واضغط ok 
واعتقد انه كده هيفتح معاك
بس اعمل نسخه من ملف المعادله قبل ما تغير حاجه عشان يكون معاك نسخه احتياطيه


----------



## سلمان مسعود (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد فرزات (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صقر العايد (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس


----------



## khalidogc (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zeid9191 (18 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة ممكن احد يساعدني بتطلعلي هذه الرسالة لما بدي احمل
You are already downloading a file from IP-address 92.253.85.46. To download another file you have to wait until current download process is finished. 
In case you are not downloading anything and got this message, then you are using a proxy-server or a shared IP-address. 
With Premium account you can download many files at the same time even if the proxy-server is used. Get your Premium account right now to download instantly.


----------



## fayez ahmed (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (18 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم سلمت يداك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي علوان (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخ العزيز رعد :
 اولا: اشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار الرائع .
ثانيا: انا احتاج الى ليسب لرسم بروفايل ذو انخفاضات وارتفاعات كبيرة ومتباينة فارجو منك ان تتكرم وتساعدني بتعديل اليسب لي ليكون y axies يبدأ من الصفر وينتهي عند المئة عند ادخال first datum (صفر , صفر) كمثال ..
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك .......


----------



## علي علوان (3 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم
الى الاخ العزيز هشام :
اولا: اشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار الرائع .
ثانيا: انا احتاج الى ليسب لرسم بروفايل ذو انخفاضات وارتفاعات كبيرة ومتباينة فارجو منك ان تتكرم وتساعدني بتعديل اليسب لي ليكون y axies يبدأ من الصفر وينتهي عند المئة عند ادخال first datum (صفر , صفر) كمثال ..
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك .......*​


----------



## hassan helal hassa (3 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا من اهل الخبرة الافادة عن تعليم Gps


----------



## hamdy khedawy (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## hosh123 (4 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mr_1811 (8 يونيو 2011)

اخى الحبيب جزاكم الله خيرا لكن لم ارى *create and drew profile

*


----------



## hosh123 (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم الملف موجود وعلى العموم ده هو الرابط المباشر للملف
http://www.4shared.com/file/KQt7SPtu/11CREATE____DREW_PROFILE.html?


----------



## نضال هديب (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ثعيلي (9 يونيو 2011)

الشكر والقدير في حقك قليل جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hosh123 (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ أخى ثعيلى


----------



## searcherj (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا كما انه يتم تنزيل باقي ملفات مفيدة من اللنك الذي ارفقته


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## حسام عبد الله (20 يونيو 2011)

1000 الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## noor-noor (15 يوليو 2011)

يسلموا


----------



## noor-noor (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## metkal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*يعجز اللسان عن التعبير......شكرا لك فقد ابدعت يا بش مهندس و يجب اعطاؤك و المهندس اشرف كل اوسمة المنتدى دفعة واحدة*


----------



## هانى عامر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور للجميع الاخوه وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

(لو سمحت يامهندس هشام انا بدخل على الرابط دة http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html#dir=92997842
عشان احمل تنزيلات حضرتك بس بلاقيها غير صالحة ياريت حضرتك تقولى اعمل اية عشان انزلها لانى محتاجها ضرورى وربنا يجزيك خير .


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على رد حضرتك واهتمامك انا بفضل الله نزلة الدروس لكن مش عارف انصب برنامج الايرث ورك او مش عارف العيب فى النسخة ولا اية ياريت حضرتك توضحلى ازاى انصبها او رابط صالح للبرنامج ((واسف ياهندسة بتعب حضرتك معايا )


----------



## MOAIYED (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية وجارى التجربة


----------



## حسن احمد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اود ان اشكركم علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ولكن لس سؤال عندما قمت بالرسم وجدت ان المناسيب الكبيره تمثل باطوال كبيره ارجو الافاده والتوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

[size="6"]اود ان اشكركم علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ولكن لس سؤال عندما قمت بالرسم وجدت ان المناسيب الكبيره تمثل باطوال كبيره ارجو الافاده والتوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا​[/size]


----------



## hosh123 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد حسني الاسيوطي قال:


> [size="6"]اود ان اشكركم علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ولكن لس سؤال عندما قمت بالرسم وجدت ان المناسيب الكبيره تمثل باطوال كبيره ارجو الافاده والتوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا​[/size]



السلام عليكم
المناسيب الكبيرة تمثل أطوال كبيرة لأن الليسب يرسم بنسبة 1 : 10 أى المسافة الافقية كما هى و المسافة الراسيه مضروبة فى 10 ويمكنك تعديل النسبة الرأسية فى الليسب نفسه إذا أردت.


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا هندسة ممكن رابط معادلة ((insert ew data)) ولكم جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمه لنا


----------



## hosh123 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

سمير محمد بوادى قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا هندسة ممكن رابط معادلة ((insert ew data)) ولكم جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمه لنا



تفضل أخى الكريم
هذا هو الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/bAx-HsGI/4EARTH_WORK_INPUT_FILE.html?


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا تم التحميل بفضل الله .


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا يسلمي الهندسة شكرا


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي لكن وين الباقي لم نجده اخراج النقاط من اتو كاد والحفر الردام وشكرا وبارك الله فيك غلي كل شئ


----------



## egyptionteach (18 فبراير 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أعضاء منتدانا الرائع
> كل عام وانتم بصحه وبسعاده
> كنت قد وعدتكم منذ فترة برفع المعادله الخاصه برسم الروفيل وهى بعنوان
> ...


الرابط لايعمل أرجو علاج الخطأ:56:


----------



## hosh123 (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أخى egyptionteach
هذا هو رابط مجموعه الملفات وجربته ويعمل معى واذا لم يعمل معك غير المتصفح الخاص بك لأنه احيانا يكون هو المشكلة
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html

أما هذا فهو رابط الملف الخاص بتلك المعادلة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/KQt7SPtu/11CREATE____DREW_PROFILE.html?

وهذا رابط على موقع اخر 
http://jumbofiles.com/user/fingerprintvideos/76944/معادلات اكسيل هندسية


----------



## المساح محمد (19 فبراير 2012)

باك الله فيك


----------



## الرباطي (19 فبراير 2012)

ياخي الليسب عندي ما اشتغل كل ما حاولت فتحه يتطلع error ياريت توضح لي سبب هذه المشكلة ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hosh123 (19 فبراير 2012)

الرباطي قال:


> ياخي الليسب عندي ما اشتغل كل ما حاولت فتحه يتطلع error ياريت توضح لي سبب هذه المشكلة ربنا يوفقك



هذا هو الليسب مرة أخرى جربه والافضل ان تضعه فى ملف الsupport


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (20 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسه ولجميع اعضاء
 ومشرفى المنتدى


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (29 فبراير 2012)

يارب يكرمك


----------



## أبوتقي (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## yasen gamal (13 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا الرد النى احتاج هذا الموضوع جدا


----------



## hosh123 (13 أبريل 2012)

yasen gamal قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا الرد النى احتاج هذا الموضوع جدا



السلام عليكم 
أخى الفاضل فى المشاركة رقم 82 صفحه 9 هتلاقى الراوبط على عده مواقع 
وهذا أحد تلك المواقع

http://jumbofiles.com/legk8bzy02f6


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مودى لطيف (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا شكرا
بارك الله فيك مهندس هشام واتمني ان يكون هناك موضوع واحد يشمل جميع المعادلات
واتمني من الساده المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع​


----------



## hosh123 (8 مايو 2012)

الفاضلى_2 قال:


> شكرا شكرا
> بارك الله فيك مهندس هشام واتمني ان يكون هناك موضوع واحد يشمل جميع المعادلات
> واتمني من الساده المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع​


بارك الله يك أخى العزيز
وللعلم الموضوع متثبت هو وباقى الموضوعات على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/322702-%D8%AA%D8%AC%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%B9-%D8%AF%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B3-%D8%B9%D9%86-%D9%83%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%A7-%D9%8A%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%82-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D8%B1%D9%82-%D9%85%D9%86-%28-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A3%D9%83%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%84-%D8%A3%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AC-%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%88%D8%B9%D8%A9-%29-%D9%88%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD%D9%87%D8%A7-%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%88


----------



## امجد القريشي (10 مايو 2012)

اخ (hosh123 ) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حولة ان افتح (*ارسم برفيل لأى شىء وعلى أى مسافات وبأى بيانات متاحه (فيديو)) ارجو تحميل تعليمي كيفية تحميل البرنامج او المعادلات الموجود في العرض الذي قدمتموه والسلام 
*


----------



## امجد القريشي (10 مايو 2012)

ارجو منك اخي العزيز تعليمي كيفية تحميل الرابط الخاص بالمعادلات والسلام


----------



## امجد القريشي (10 مايو 2012)

حاولت الدخول وتحميل الرابط ولكن لم استطيع تحميلة راجين كتابة تحمل الرابط بخطوات والسلام


----------



## امجد القريشي (10 مايو 2012)

كلما حاولت تحميل المعادلات لم استطيع لان يظهر لي هذا الرابط والسلام


----------



## hosh123 (10 مايو 2012)

امجد القريشي قال:


> كلما حاولت تحميل المعادلات لم استطيع لان يظهر لي هذا الرابط والسلام


السلام عليكم
أدخل على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32


----------



## hosh123 (11 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخى أمجد هذا الموضع أسهل من حيث التحميل ك ما تريد عمله هو الضغط على كلمه download وهتلاقى الملف بدء بالتحميل مباشرة 
http://jumbofiles.com/user/fingerprintvideos/76944/%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%20%D8%A7%D9%83%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%84%20%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A9


----------



## mohammedabbo (13 مايو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## noor-noor (21 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hossamhanafy (24 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ممكن ترفعها على رابط اخر لانه مش شغال وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و الى امام 
في ميزان اعمالك و فقك الله للخير
تقبل مروري 

​


----------



## امير رسلان (1 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحت حد يساعدني الجملة دي بتظهر تحت في الاوتوكاد بعد تحميل الليسب مش عارف المشكلة فين في الليسب نفسه ولا فين 
error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT


----------



## hasanali (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفنا ونفعكم بالعلم


----------



## mustafa20099 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابونارس (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

​


----------



## khalidhusen (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## sur_es84 (25 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير 
واسعد الله ايامك واوقاتك لكي تزيد علينا من فضل الله ثم من فضل حضرتك من العلم الذى لديك واسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------

